# live cd ubuntu et iMac intel



## YanUbik (18 Novembre 2007)

bonjour.
J'ai voulu testé ubuntu et j'ai donc utilisé un live CD ubuntu 7.10
Pour lancer le live CD j'ai ete dans preference Systeme et j'ai selectionné un demarrage sur le CD. (et je pense que c'est la mon erreur.  )
Maintenant impossible de revenir a mac os X. au demarrage de l'ordi, il me demande toujours le CD.

Que faire pour revenir à Os X ?

Merci de votre aide.

ps: Je precise que  je n'ai pas installé ubuntu et effacer mac os.


----------



## Gregware73 (18 Novembre 2007)

Tu demarre en appuyant sur alt, quand il affiche ton disque dur tu le selectionne(avec la petite fleche qui monte) et une fois de retour dans ton environnement mac tu retourne changer le disque de demarrage. Voila


----------



## YanUbik (18 Novembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2007)

Quelques astuces au passage :


Pour démarrer sur un CD :
appuyer sur la touche "C" au gong​

Pour démarrer sur OS X :
appuyer sur la touche "X" au gong​

Pour démarrer sur le disque dur interne :
appuyer sur la touche "D" au gong​
...

une liste plus complète sur le site de Funny Mac


----------

